# Friday a few wipers n then......



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all made another trip to the big O...had a good day despite the terental down poors in the morning....caught a few wipers and goos and then this guy shows up....took an 8 in mooneye like it was nothing.....no idea how much he went for but one heck of a fight....the other pic was one my son caught a few weeks ago...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW!!!
What A Beast!


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice flathead! I always thought those mooneyes looked like a good bait. Saturday night on the muskingum, I ran mooneyes from 10-12" for a few hours with nothing. The whole weekend was slow though. After seeing your post, I will try them again!


----------

